
Don’t Forget: Prince Was a Selfish Asshole about Copyright - 6stringmerc
https://festivalpeak.com/dont-forget-prince-was-a-selfish-asshole-about-copyright-fa6334b5f6f5#.k6dqjijeg
======
M_Grey
That's a really harsh headline targeting a recently deceased person, and then
the article more or less fails to deliver. At best it shows that he was what
you'd expect from a very talented artist... he was a little weird. He got
weirder after he figured out just how crooked his industry was, and it would
seem that his solutions to perceived problems left a lot to be desired.

That said, "Selfish asshole" is the worst kind of clickbait.

